# Brinkmann Q-Beam LED Spotlight w/XP-E's!



## PJD (Jan 17, 2010)

I was browsing the local Academy Sports in Pensacola earlier tonight (...as usual, I made a bee-line for the flashlight section to see if there were any new offerings!), and I stumbled across a new LED spotlight by Brinkmann. It's called the Q-Beam Rechargeable LED Spotlight, and the package claimed the use of Cree XP-E LEDs. Upon inspection of the business end of the spotlight, sure enough, nestled at the bottom of three fairly deep reflectors were three larger than life Cree XP-E's! The packaging states two brightness levels: 600 lumens and 300 lumens. In addition to the three XP-E's, the light also boasts 33 (...count 'em; THIRTY THREE red 5mm LED's for night vision use!) Of all the rotten luck, I didn't have my cell phone with me, so I was unable to take a pic of the light.

Another feature of this cool spotlight is the use of what Brinkmann calls "Rechargeable Alkaline Technology" for longer run-time than conventional lead-acid batteries. I've personally never heard of rechargeable alkaline technology before...maybe some of you have. The cost of the Brinkmann was $54.99, and I damn near pulled the trigger and "took one for the team", but I just can't afford to plunk down over half-a-hundred on another light right now, especially after just placing my order for a ZL SC30!

Anyway, I'm gonna browse Brinkmann's website to see if I can dig up any more info on this cool looking spotlight.

Also, there were two new "Brazos" brand LED spotlights as well. One was a rechargeable LED spotlight that uses three Cree XR-E's, and the other was a 12V (vehicle plug-in use only) that uses one Cree XR-E. These two lights use the same body, but the business end was obviously different. The three Cree Brazos used a "clover-leaf" style triple reflector (the type where the three reflectors overlap so none of them makes a complete circle). The single Cree plug-in model had what appeared to be a rather shallow looking reflector for a spotlight. Both Brazos models were $29.99, and seemed to be rather cheaply put together...but who knows; they may offer some serious "bling" for the buck!

FYI...maybe somebody who's more $$$ prepared to take one for the team can jump on these; especially the Brinkmann! It felt pretty hefty, and with it's 33 red 5mm LED's seemed to be a pretty cool LED spotlight!

PJD


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 24, 2010)

I just bought one.....the long run time and the ir illuminators were a deciding factor for me....and the guy I bought it from uses a marine version and said its a good spotlight...the ir illuminators should work well with my sony handycams "nightShot".



> Q-Beam spotlight with 3 CREE X-Lamp XP-E LED's produce 600 lumens. 5 hour run time on high mode. 33 red 5 mm LED's and 60 lumens for night vision. Internal rechargeable alkaline battery. LED charging indicator. 12 DC volt charger and UL listed AC adaptor. Rubber grip with balanced handle. Lockout switch to prevent accidental turn on. 12 volt DC charger and UL listed AC adaptor.


----------

